# Rich Text Editor With Javascript



## BodyLAB (9. Nov 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mal ob ich meinen Beitrag gerade ins Richtige Forum Post (Angular, React, JQuery - *Fragen zu JavaScript*) <- Das Fette sollte jedoch passen (hoffe ich ).

Also ich möchte einen Rich Text Editor bauen.
Dazu gibt es viele tolle Tutorials etc. oder man probiert es erst selbst wie ich (wusste nicht wie das Teil heißt ). 
Naja nun habe ich meinen Ansatz aber verworfen dank diesen Tutorials (der Code ist besser ). 

Hier einmal zwei Tutorials:













						How to create Text Editor using Javascript and HTML ? - GeeksforGeeks
					

A Computer Science portal for geeks. It contains well written, well thought and well explained computer science and programming articles, quizzes and practice/competitive programming/company interview Questions.




					www.geeksforgeeks.org
				






*Meine Frage ist aber wie bekomme ich ein Bild in diesen Text Editor?* Dazu habe ich auch etwas gefunden: 








						how does image in a rich text html editor get saved and stored?
					

I am considering using quill.js as a HTML editor on my page. I see it is possible to add a image (from your computer) to the HTML Editor. But where does this get saved when I save the form? Do I ne...




					stackoverflow.com
				




Nun folgt direkt eine folge Frage ist es möglich das Bild nicht nur anzuzeigen sondern dann auch mithilfe von php an einen Server zu übertragen?
Denn ehrlich gesagt geht es genau darum. 
Ich möchte einen kleinen Text Editor bauen der Text Fett, Kursiv, Unterstrichen und Zentriert anzeigen kann sowie Bilder anzeigen sowie Hochladen (am liebsten per Drag & Drop) kann.

Habe auch einige JavaScript Libraries dazu gefunden wie z. B. diese hier:








						5 Free JavaScript Libraries to Add Text Editing to Your Web Application
					

Adding rich text editing to your HTML5 or JavaScript application is quite doable and it doesn’t have to cost you a dime. These five libraries make it plug-and-play simple to add word processing functionality to your Web applications.The plain text editors that most APIs provide are fine for some ...




					smartbear.com
				




Ich würde es doch vorziehen erst einmal selbst zu bauen 

Falls hier jemand ist der mir das erklären kann würde ich mich sehr freuen  Sollte die Antwort schon in einem Oben geposteten Link stehen wäre es sehr freundlich von euch mich darauf aufmerksam zu machen 🤣 Denn so gut beherrsche ich JavaScript etc. nicht und mit fetch z. B. kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus (Schande über mich sry).

Grüße


----------



## BodyLAB (17. Nov 2022)

Hab einen fertigen Editor gefunden ;-) 








						Quill - Your powerful rich text editor
					

Quill is a free, open source WYSIWYG editor built for the modern web. Completely customize it for any need with its modular architecture and expressive API.




					quilljs.com
				




Sehr nett


----------

